# AKG 414 in omni mode for REW?



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried a 414 with REW? I have a B-ULS (ultra linear series) that's just been calibrated, so I'm wondering.....

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You would need a calibration file dedicated for that mic. otherwise you will get undesirable readings.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You would need a calibration file dedicated for that mic. otherwise you will get undesirable readings.


Thank you for the reply! I have a printout from AKG. Maybe I can get a file from them.
I know that you can calibrate REW to your sound card. Is there a way to make a calibration file
if I can't get one?

Thx.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have little knowledge on how to make the calibration file but if you have the sheet on the AKG you should be able to make one, hopefully someone with more knowledge on that side of things will chime in soon. 
calibrating the sound cars is another step that must be done keep the mic out of the loop for that procedure. they are two different things all together dont get them confused.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I have little knowledge on how to make the calibration file but if you have the sheet on the AKG you should be able to make one, hopefully someone with more knowledge on that side of things will chime in soon.
> calibrating the sound cars is another step that must be done keep the mic out of the loop for that procedure. they are two different things all together dont get them confused.


Thanks for the reply. Even though I'd never buy a LDC mic for an RTA, the 414 B-ULS seems
like it would be a good option (since I own one), so I'd like to try.

I'm going to start toying with REW with my RS SPL meter and my soundcard line in.
Are those RS meter reading accurate?

Thx


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The RS meter is good for readings between 15Hz up to about 6kHz above that it falls off quite poorly.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks. That will be a good start, I can upgrade from there.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Aujan said:


> Thank you for the reply! I have a printout from AKG. Maybe I can get a file from them.
> I know that you can calibrate REW to your sound card. Is there a way to make a calibration file
> if I can't get one?
> 
> Thx.


A calibration file is no more than an ANSI text file you can make with Notepad. It contains a series of lines with the first entry a frequency, and the second entry a deviation from flat in decibels. The filename has the form _name.cal_

Here is a fragment of ecm8000.cal:
10.0	-8.60
11.2	-6.98
12.5	-5.48
14.0	-4.17
16.0	-3.05
18.0	-2.13
20.0	-1.40
22.4	-0.88
25.0	-0.54
28.0	-0.32
31.5	-0.20
35.5	-0.09
40.0	-0.01
45.0	0.07
50.0	0.11
56.0	0.16
63.0	0.16
71.0	0.14
80.0	0.11
90.0	0.07
100.0	0.05

REW will interpolate the frequencies between the entries.

A note about measurement microphones: They are a specialized application where the most critical spec is omnidirectionality. This is critical since one cannot control the direction the sound comes from while equalizing. Calibration files cannot correct for the directionality problem, since they only are correct at zero incidence.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Wow, that's a lot of typing! Good to know that I have the option though.
As for the omni requirement, the 414 is an excellent omni mic. I've recorded with it in omni mode,
and no matter how you spin the capsule off axis to the source, it sounds the same! More so than
I though could be possible. With that said, it won't replace an earthworks for RTA duties. Just wondering if it's a viable or tested option.

It's one of the most common studio mics. I would have figured that lots of people had tried it.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you have a graph of the mic response you could try using SPL Copy to generate a data file from it.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks John, I'm going to look into that. I hope I get some "me" time to play with all of this great stuff over the next few days.

BTW, it'a a wonderfull thing that you've done for everyone with your software.
Thank you!


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

Aujan said:


> Thanks for the reply. Wow, that's a lot of typing! Good to know that I have the option though.
> As for the omni requirement, the 414 is an excellent omni mic. I've recorded with it in omni mode,
> and no matter how you spin the capsule off axis to the source, it sounds the same! More so than
> I though could be possible. With that said, it won't replace an earthworks for RTA duties. Just wondering if it's a viable or tested option.
> ...


You don't have to put hundreds of entries in a calibration file. Third-octave frequencies would be enough.


----------



## Jimtl (Jun 27, 2011)

JohnM said:


> If you have a graph of the mic response you could try using SPL Copy to generate a data file from it.


Thanks for that information! I have been searching for info on using a AKG 414 and found this thread. I was able to scan the frequency chart AKG provided with my mic and used the program SPL and import it as a JPG file -- it worked great! Still had to do some typing, but the program converted the chart into numbers. So ... now I have a calibration file for my specific mic.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## drummer9 (Jun 26, 2011)

Newbie Here,

I 'm running a C414B-ULS which is flat to 2kHz. Can't you just insert an EQ plugin in your DAW to compensate for the freg. response or does the mic's sensitivity also play into the measuring calibration?


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

Any chance you could post that 414 calibration file? That'd be awesome!


----------



## drummer9 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a newbie on the forum and am still getting REW sussed out. 

I'm not entirely clear on the calibration file, but I presume you could create one as the earlier reply mentioned in notepad. I have to think that you just interpret the freq response on the 414 and make the necessary adjustments. According to AKG's graph it looks like its flat to just before 2K. As I read the graph, it looks a -2db dip between 2K and 5K and then a bump of +2 starting at 5K.


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm quite new as well. It looked to me like Jimtl above has made the cal file for the 414, and i wondered if he'd be willing to post it for us other 414 folks.


----------



## drummer9 (Jun 26, 2011)

That would be great if he posted the cal. file. 

I'm still trying to get Pro Tools to work with REW. Are you using a DAW in your setup or testing a Home Theatre?


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

Agreed.

I'm testing in my mixing room, dealing with low end issues.


----------



## drummer9 (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe you could offer some insight in getting my DAW to work with REW. How do you have things routed? It seems I'm getting a conflict with Pro Tools and REW. Any special setup in the audio midi app? (that is if you're running a Mac). I'm probably missing something really obvious which is usually the case.


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm not using Pro Tools, just using REW on my laptop with the 1/8" in and out. I'm on a mac and there seem to be too many issues surrounding audio routing to bother with any other connections.


----------



## Jimtl (Jun 27, 2011)

allenfarmelo said:


> Any chance you could post that 414 calibration file? That'd be awesome!


Here's the calibration file ... please note this was made using the graph AKG included with my AKG C 414 XL-ii (new model) and is specific to my mic, so it may vary from your model. Copy the number column below and save as a txt file using notepad. I can't promise it's accurate ... but it's what I was able to get using the scan program previously mentioned. 

Good luck all!


5.0	0
5.6	0
6.3	0
7.1	0
8.0	0
9.0	0
10.0	0
11.2	0
12.5	0
14.0	0
40.0	2.30
45.0	2.30
50.0	2.30
56.0	2.30
63.0	2.30
71.0	2.30
73.2	3.10
80.0	3.10
81.1	2.31
90.0	2.31
100.0	2.31
112.0	2.31
125.0	2.31
128.7	3.40
132.1	3.07
140.0	3.07
160.0	3.07
166.9	3.07
171.1	2.69
175.8	3.07
180.0	3.07
200.0	2.69
224.0	2.69
250.0	2.69
280.0	2.69
303.0	2.69
336.6	1.92
355.0	1.92
400.0	1.92
436.0	1.92
450.0	1.92
500.0	2.69
537.0	2.69
551.4	1.53
596.0	1.53
611.7	1.15
630.0	1.15
661.0	1.15
678.7	1.53
733.7	1.53
772.8	0.76
877.0	0.74
900.0	0.00
1300.0	0.00
1479.0	0.00
1518.4	0.38
1558.4	0.77
1821.2	0.77
2300.0	0.77
2361.0 0.38
2408.0	0.38
2487.3	0.76
2552.0	0.76
2619.9	1.15
2671.0	1.15
2832.9	1.15
2888.0	1.15
2962.5	1.92
3040.2	1.92
3122.0	2.30
3555.0	2.30
3648.0	2.69
3868.0	2.31
4761.6	2.31
4855.3	3.07
4983.0	3.07
5114.0	3.84
5236.0	3.84
5352.0	4.23
5492.9	5.38
5637.8	6.15
5785.8	6.15
5938.0	6.53
6094.3	6.53
6214.2	7.31
5960.6 6.29
6117.0	6.29
6214.2	7.30
6377.7	7.30
6545.5	6.92
6717.8	6.53
6894.6	6.15
7076.0	4.61
7309.5	3.07
7357.2	1.92
7550.8	1.54
7749.5	1.54
7953.4	0.76
8162.7	0.38
8377.5	0.38
8598.0	0.38
8767.1	1.15
8997.8	1.92
9234.6	1.92
9477.6	2.31
9727.1	3.08
9918.5	3.84
11004.4	3.84
11294.0	4.23
11516.2	5.77
11819.3	6.15
12130.3	6.15
12449.5	6.54
12777.1	6.92
13113.4	6.92
13812.6	6.92
14176.1	6.15
14549.2	5.38
14739.4	3.85
14835.4	2.31
14932.0	0.77
15225.8	-0.77
15626.5	-2.31
16037.7	-3.85
16459.7	-5.38
16892.9	-6.92
17337.4	-8.46
17793.7	-9.23
18261.9	-9.23
19741.9	-9.23
20000.0	-9.23


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## allenfarmelo (Jun 30, 2011)

aha, SPL Copy isn't working on a mac.


----------



## Aujan (Feb 13, 2011)

Jimtl said:


> Thanks for that information! I have been searching for info on using a AKG 414 and found this thread. I was able to scan the frequency chart AKG provided with my mic and used the program SPL and import it as a JPG file -- it worked great! Still had to do some typing, but the program converted the chart into numbers. So ... now I have a calibration file for my specific mic.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jim


I tried that and I couldn't get it to work. My mic was just calibrated by AKG, and I asked for a cal file, but they sent me a jpg instead. I tried to import it to spl copy, but had no luck generating a cal file.
It's been a while since I last tried it, maybe I'll tyr it again. And to think that I just bought a dayton..
Oh well, I'll use that for road gigs.

BTW, the freq responce is different for each mode that the 414 offers. Did you make sure that
you used the Omni graph?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Jimtl (Jun 27, 2011)

Please take notice **** ... I am definitely a newbie, so I'm REALLY not sure if everything is accurate. I was able to use the SPL program, but it took a bit of experimentation to get it to work. 
Yes it was the omni mode. It generates a file and I had to add/subtract the difference from 75db to create a cal file (I used an example of the behringer mics previously posted as the model). The windows version of REW allowed me to import and use it as a cal. file. As to whether it's accurate ... it's the best I could do. I'm also not really sure how well a large diaphragm condenser works for this test -- since small diaphragm mics seem to be the norm.

FWIW-- I ordered the Behringer mic -- it's cheap and the cal file is out there. I'll let you know if I get similar results.


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

If you want accuracy, do not use the generic calibration file for the ECM8000. There is far too much unit-to-unit variation for a generic file to be valid. Send it to Cross Spectrum Labs and Herb will make you a cal file just for your mic. It doesn't cost that much ($55 last time I looked).

http://www.cross-spectrum.com/weblog/2009/07/23/index.html#Jul232009


----------



## Luke3 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello guys! I'm a newbie and I've an AKG 414 B-TL II 
I can't find the impedence graph and i can see from specifications that the impedance is 180 ohms for the entire bandwidth. Can I use this information instead of graph?? I'm in right??

thanks for the software..it's great!


----------



## Luke3 (Jul 14, 2011)

this is my cal file:
30,9168 -0,2353 0
32,8354 -0,2353 0
34,8730 -0,2353 0
37,0371 -0,2353 0
39,3354 -0,2353 0
41,7764 -0,2353 0
44,3689 -0,2353 0
47,1222 -0,2353 0
50,0465 -0,2353 0
53,1521 -0,2353 0
56,4505 -0,2353 0
59,9536 -0,2353 0
63,6741 -0,2353 0
67,6254 -0,2353 0
71,8219 -0,2353 0
76,2789 -0,2353 0
81,0125 -0,2353 0
86,0397 -0,2353 0
91,3790 -0,2353 0
97,0496 -0,2353 0
103,0721 -0,2353 0
109,4683 -0,2353 0
116,2614 -0,2353 0
123,4761 -0,2353 0
131,1385 -0,2353 0
139,2764 -0,2353 0
147,9193 -0,2353 0
157,0985 -0,2353 0
166,8474 -0,2353 0
177,2012 -0,2353 0
188,1976 -0,2353 0
199,8763 -0,2353 0
212,2798 -0,2353 0
225,4529 -0,2353 0
239,4436 -0,2353 0
254,3024 -0,2353 0
270,0833 -0,2353 0
286,8436 -0,2353 0
304,6439 -0,2353 0
323,5488 -0,2353 0
343,6268 -0,2353 0
364,9508 -0,2353 0
387,5981 -0,2353 0
411,6508 -0,2353 0
437,1961 -0,2353 0
464,3266 -0,2353 0
493,1407 -0,2353 0
523,7429 -0,2353 0
556,2441 -0,2353 0
590,7623 -0,2353 0
627,4225 -0,2353 0
666,3576 -0,2353 0
707,7089 -0,2353 0
751,6263 -0,2353 0
798,2690 -0,2353 0
847,8062 -0,2353 0
900,4174 -0,2353 0
956,2935 -0,2353 0
1015,6370 -0,2353 0
1078,6631 -0,2353 0
1145,6002 -0,2353 0
1216,6913 -0,2353 0
1292,1940 -0,2353 0
1372,3820 -0,2353 0
1457,5461 -0,2353 0
1547,9952 -0,2353 0
1644,0571 -0,2353 0
1746,0803 -0,2353 0
1854,4346 -0,2353 0
1969,5128 -0,2353 0
2091,7324 -0,2353 0
2221,5364 -0,2353 0
2359,3955 -0,2353 0
2505,8093 0,1176 0
2661,3093 0,4706 0
2826,4587 0,8235 0
3001,8567 1,1765 0
3188,1389 1,5294 0
3385,9812 1,8824 0
3596,1008 1,8824 0
3819,2595 1,8824 0
4056,2664 1,8824 0
4307,9810 1,8824 0
4575,3159 1,8824 0
4859,2402 1,8824 0
5160,7837 1,8824 0
5481,0400 1,8824 0
5821,1699 1,8824 0
6276,1660 2,5882 0
6665,6377 2,9412 0
7079,2788 2,9412 0
7518,5884 2,9412 0
7985,1602 2,5882 0
8480,6846 1,8824 0
8872,4063 1,1765 0
9006,9600 -0,2353 0
9565,8936 -0,9412 0
10159,5117 -0,9412 0
10789,9678 -0,5882 0
11459,5469 -0,2353 0
12170,6768 0,4706 0
12925,9375 0,8235 0
13728,0654 1,1765 0
14579,9707 1,1765 0
15484,7412 1,1765 0
16445,6582 1,1765 0
17466,2051 0,8235 0
18550,0840 0,1176 0
19701,2227 -0,2353 0
19701,2227 -1,6471 0


----------



## Gusss (Feb 7, 2015)

Sorry for thread necromancy but I have got hold of the same mic - was wondering how you guys got on ? How did the measurements compare to the behringer in the end ?


----------

